
Starting a Tiny Indoor Garden - portInit
https://apicaster.wordpress.com/2020/07/21/starting-a-tiny-indoor-garden/
======
ninjaturtlez
This is a great article! It's cool to see people get into the habit of growing
their own food. I've been tinkering with hydroponics for a while now and a
micro indoor garden is by far the best use and easiest to maintain for the
average person.

Anything above the leafy green category is going to need some serious lighting
and maintenance. Algae growth is a serious problem with setups like these
(especially if you aren't going with a purchased kit) and it is very easy to
lose your plants to over/under watering and ph/nutrient imbalances.

This is my favourite youtuber who does hydroponics, he gives a pretty
realistic view of the hobby (also the videos are hilarious):
[https://www.youtube.com/c/JebGardener/featured](https://www.youtube.com/c/JebGardener/featured)

~~~
portInit
Much appreciated! I'm only scratching the surface of what is possible but it
was so surprisingly easy for someone with minimal starting knowledge to get
something going.

I can definitely start to see that the nutrient, ph, light details are going
to be important for more consistency and better yields but having had this
simple setup work ok has certainly been motivating to expand my knowledge.

Will checkout that channel. Looks like a fun rabbit hole :)

